# Newbie looking at R34 insurance



## Divergeoff (Dec 28, 2002)

Hi guys, I'm looking at getting an R34 and plan to mildly tweek it's power later on. Will the insurance go up drastically do you think?

I'm 28, no NCB at all, 3 points, who is best to insure me?


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

Ask for R @ M15 .. he might be able to help


----------

